# Best Place to Eat on US 59 - South



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Many of you make the long trip down US 59 on the way to your favorite hunting or fishing destination. When you go, and have time to stop for a meal, where's your favorite spot..??


----------



## Fishaholic (Jan 9, 2005)

Praseks


----------



## BALZTOWAL (Aug 29, 2006)

BUCEES


----------



## greyhornet2000 (Aug 11, 2006)

2nd Praseks......Love the japaleno sausage cheese bread!!!!! It is a must have for the lease.


----------



## yazoomike (Aug 31, 2006)

Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

OK if your request is for real you must try McMillians BBQ in Fannin. It is the second best BBQ in the state (to mine). It is a little red building in Fannin because the new 59 now goes around it. You must exit at Fannin to find it. Run by a black man who ships BBQ all over the world. No signs nothing, very small place that you wouldnt normally stop at. Tell Mr. Mac that Charlie sent you (Tiki Mayor). He knows me. You wont reget it.

Charlie


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

Praseks..... been driving up and down 59 for years and remember when Praseks was a little tiny store. Amazed by how big that place is getting.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

yazoomike said:


> Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise.


especially if the HOTT is working!

Otherwise, a quick detour into El Campo to Greek Bros. or a stop at Praseks.


----------



## harrisr70 (Mar 4, 2005)

Pull over at Junior's sometime (across from the new Carrol's Gun Shop) just past Wharton. They have a REALLY outstanding pulled pork BBQ sandwich!

Also, I actually kinda prefer their smoked meats, jerky, etc to Praseks. And that is saying something cause I've always loved Praseks.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

(Mustang Creek) Ive never eaten there, but my good friend has brought the ribs down to POC many times and they are some of the best Ive ever had. Praseks is always pretty good.



yazoomike said:


> Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

yazoomike said:


> Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise.





Spots and Dots said:


> especially if the HOTT is working!
> 
> Otherwise, a quick detour into El Campo to Greek Bros. or a stop at Praseks.





harrisr70 said:


> Pull over at Junior's sometime (across from the new Carrol's Gun Shop) just past Wharton. They have a REALLY outstanding pulled pork BBQ sandwich!
> 
> Also, I actually kinda prefer their smoked meats, jerky, etc to Praseks. And that is saying something cause I've always loved Praseks.


Praseks is good, their bbq sammy is terrible though. Praseks has become too commercialized or popular IMO.

I like JR's now. They are much nicer, better portions and their food is awesome. I had to wait to long to pick up my venison last year (extra 10 mins) and the manager came out back apologizing like I was fuming or something...gave me 30% off on my ticket and "hoped I would be back..." you bet your behind I'll be back....their venison was great.

NOW, Mustang Creek BBQ is phenomenal, ESPECIALLY when the 3 hotties are working. OMG the youngest one in college is SMOKIN GORGEOUS! Once you become a regular they LOAD you up on the plate portions. I went to a wedding in Edna this summer they catered. Didn't know it was them til I asked who catered bc it was so delicious. BTW, if you like banana wafer pudding...get theirs. A medium will take care of those cravings in a heart beat. All the food is excellent. BTO out of any bbq in Houston.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

Heinz in Wharton.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Don't forget the world famous McMillians BBQ in Fannin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Mustang Creek and Whataburger


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Mustang Creek and/or McMillans.....Nuff said


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Has anyone ever tried the Pierce Cafe? Been meaning to try it, but it is about 1 minute off of 59


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

FREON said:


> Has anyone ever tried the Pierce Cafe? Been meaning to try it, but it is about 1 minute off of 59


HOME COOKED FOOD CAFE? NO.. HAVENT TRIED IT.. 

dang cap locks... mustang and mcmillans are my vote... maybe even a quick jog into el campo business 59 for los cucos mexican


----------



## Bone Pile (Jan 23, 2009)

Mustang Creek for sure. Save room for their homemade bananna pudding.


----------



## spiwonka (Jan 29, 2009)

Don't go to Mustang Creek or your going to hurt yourself eating too much!!! (BBQ buffett) Mustang creek is very, very good!! For what most people charge for a plate you can eat till you die!! Just go down highway 59 S through el campo, passing up Prasek's in hillje then the next store on the right will be Mustang creek BBQ. Praseks have some good bake goods and smoked products, but the BBQ comes from Brenham Wholesale. They just cut the package, stick it in the oven to warm it up!! Trust me I have inside sources!!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Pocampo said:


> Many of you make the long trip down US 59 on the way to your favorite hunting or fishing destination. When you go, and have time to stop for a meal, where's your favorite spot..??


Hinze's BBQ is the best BBQ in the Wharton/El Campo area. Jr's Texas Best is pretty good as well.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Hinze's is OK but they have skimpy portions for what they charge IMO...


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

txjustin said:


> Hinze's BBQ is the best BBQ in the Wharton/El Campo area.


wrong side of the road.. post asked about 59 south, not north bound  :biggrin:


----------



## EBHunter (Jul 23, 2004)

Another vote for Jr's. They also do a great job making venison sausage.

Hinze's is good home style food.


----------



## thebach (Apr 13, 2005)

A little bit further sout

Kings Inn is great !


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Looks like I'll be stopping at Mustang Creek on my way home this weekend.


----------



## Blue Water Breaux (Feb 6, 2008)

txjustin said:


> Hinze's BBQ is the best BBQ in the Wharton/El Campo area. Jr's Texas Best is pretty good as well.


I would say they USED to have some of the best bbq around...now, they've become a lil proud and IMO the quality of the food has fallen and the prices have gone up, esp for the portions. Mustang Creek blows them out of the water, not even a chance. Jr's beats the hell out of praseks too. same thing happened to praseks, esp when they took out the orange dreamcicle drink machine. **** those things were good. kept refilling before we'd leave!


----------



## tickbird (Apr 11, 2008)

If you are passing through EC during the week. Try Country Pride Bar-b-q on the loop. Plate is $5.00 and by far the best in town. They only serve lunch Mon.-Fri. A little off of 59 but well worth it. In fact, will eat lunch there in the next hour.


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Another Junior's fan here. Stop in and get a BBQ sandwich, and be sure to pick up some green onion sausage for the pit. It's the best sausage I've found. I normally make it down to Wharton once a week and find myself buying it for neighbors all the time. They get cranky when I don't bring them enough sausage!


----------



## greengohoneymoon (Mar 4, 2009)

Praseks


----------



## topwateraddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Juniors would be my first pick. Awesome pulled pork sandwiches and their jalapeno cheese survival sticks rock! Also picked up a couple jars of their bbq rub that is pretty good too! very close 2nd would be mustang creek. ONLY STOP AT BUCCE'S TO GET THE CHEAP GAS!


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Thanks for the Comments*

OK Folks, thanks for the comments on the food options. I have been traveling down 59 for 22 years now, going to various outdoor recreational venues - fishing cabins, hunting camps, and large and small ranches. I have stopped at each of the places mentioned above, _multiple times each_. Outlined below are my comments on each of the spots, as well as a few comments on places not mentioned:

*Praseks* - Old Faithful...been going there for years, since it was just a little country, roadside joint. I actually helped Mike P (Sr.) purchase his Ranch south of George West... You see, over the years, he's probably processed more than 300 does for me (or my group) seriously..... So, many of the dollars needed to buy his ranch came from me..!! Regarding his food...the BBQ is _marginal_ at best. His breads / sausages / jerky / marinated steaks, and other related food items are good, and worth the stop.

*Mustang Creek* (we also call it "Convict") - it is awesome..!! It was actually better when he was in the metal barn. It was too hot to eat in the barn in the summer, but now that he's moved, you get the option of running water and A/C which is nice. The price is right... and, did someone mention the _hotties_..!!

*Jr's* - one of the "new comers"....his sliced beef (loose cut) with pickles, onions, sause and jalapenos is VERY GOOD. If you can't make it all the way to Fannin, or if you turn off Hwy 59 before Fannin, Jr's BBQ sandwich is a good choice. One other note on Jr's...he has delicious home-made chicken salad...and, on his home-made wheat bread...it's really good.

*BUC-EES* - I just can't pass that place up....20# of ice for $.99...too good to miss. Beever, who I know personally, has doon a good job with this store, and provided a good service to us hunter/fisher types. His kolaches are superior to Praseks (sorry Mike P)...but that's the truth. We actually had a "taste test" at the ranch several weeks ago, and Buc-ees won the the kolache "taste-off".

*Heinz's* - food is OK...it's a bit crouded, so you usually have a wait. Not worth the stop with all the other good chioces along the way.....unless you're meeting your grandparents there.

*McMillans* - I've known him since he catered one of our big Labor Day dove hunts about 15 years ago. He does a good job, but if he's there (behind the counter), you'll have to spend at least 20 minutes talking to him to hear the stories. Good brisket.

_In Goliad_ - there's the *Hangin' Tree Restaurant*, on the square. Nice white table cloth place. He has some huge bucks on the wall...seriously HUGE..!! It's a nice place if you have the time to stop (at least 45 minutes). On Sunday (on the way north) they have live music - kind hokey, but OK. Try the Chicken Fried Rib-Eye, medium rare....awesome...!!

_In Beeville_ - There are several Mexican food choices worth trying. *Jalisco*, is actually on 59 and then *Vallarta #6*, on 202 (i think)...both are good TexMex. Then there's *Shorty Place* (on the same road as Vallarta). Shorty's has VERY GOOD down-home style fixins with Fox news on the TV. Nice touch.

*Nueces Cafe* in _George West -_ They were closed for a year or so, but have recently re-opened. I have not been there since the new mgmt took over. However, the previous meals that I have had were all excellent and I want to stop there again.

*Liberty Cafe* - _Freer_. WOW...great TexMex and awesome burgers. My kids love the place. It's CROWDED on Saturday lunch (during deer season). Worth the trip into town, if you're not too far away. You can hit all the local spots - Freer Deer Camp, Muy Grande Village, and Liberty Cafe...it's good entertainment and a good meal. You can check out all the big bucks and then go back to the ranch with a full belly. Nice choice.

OK....that's my assessment. Here's the problem....with all of these cool places and all this good food to eat....how can one make time for the huntin' and fishin'..?? I guess it's a good poblem to have.

Po.


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

thebach said:


> A little bit further sout
> 
> Kings Inn is great !


That is a far stretch down there but if you are ever passing by there you better stop. Some of the best food hands down. Thats a good little drive from Houston. But thats not 59 thats on 77


----------



## btreybig (Jul 3, 2008)

x2 on the Liberty Cafe Pocampo, Make the stop everytime on way down to the lease. Great burgers and texmex. Ill starve myself to just make it there to get a burger.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

for you Jr's fans.. try their peppered turkey jerky... that stuff is moist and good... can't ever get enough when I stop by..

Liberty cafe had good quail last time I ate there


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

btreybig said:


> That is a far stretch down there but if you are ever passing by there you better stop. Some of the best food hands down. Thats a good little drive from Houston. But thats not 59 thats on 77


 actually about 10-15 miles east of 77


----------



## DHouser (Jan 6, 2009)

Ill second Jr's. I also get all my meat processed there. Well between there and Cernochs in Rosenberg, He makes the best deer meat boudin ive ever had.. Also roght out of Victoria on hwy 77 there is a small bbq joint on the northnound side that has a big statue of a pig in front of it not sure of the name but we ate there sunday and it was pretty darn good.


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

DHouser said:


> Ill second Jr's. I also get all my meat processed there. Well between there and Cernochs in Rosenberg, He makes the best deer meat boudin ive ever had.. Also roght out of Victoria on hwy 77 there is a small bbq joint on the northnound side that has a big statue of a pig in front of it not sure of the name but we ate there sunday and it was pretty darn good.


 Bobbie Joes or Bettie Joes or sumthin like dat. I have been meaning to try it.


----------



## StarlinMarlin (Aug 3, 2004)

Pocampo said:


> OK Folks, thanks for the comments on the food options. I have been traveling down 59 for 22 years now, going to various outdoor recreational venues - fishing cabins, hunting camps, and large and small ranches. I have stopped at each of the places mentioned above, _multiple times each_. Outlined below are my comments on each of the spots, as well as a few comments on places not mentioned:
> 
> *Praseks* - Old Faithful...been going there for years, since it was just a little country, roadside joint. I actually helped Mike P (Sr.) purchase his Ranch south of George West... You see, over the years, he's probably processed more than 300 does for me (or my group) seriously..... So, many of the dollars needed to buy his ranch came from me..!! Regarding his food...the BBQ is _marginal_ at best. His breads / sausages / jerky / marinated steaks, and other related food items are good, and worth the stop.
> 
> ...


I agree on most of what you mention above through Heinz's. Can't comment on any of the ones further South. Being that I know most of the owners I can't say anything negative, LOL. I would have to disagree on the Kolaches though. Praseks and Jr's have the best Kolaches of those mentioned above. Of course I might be biased towards REAL Bohemian/Czech kolaches since I grew up eating homeade Kolaches from my grandmother and married a czech girl who makes pretty darn good ones herself (her mom actually has the little hole in the wall convience store in Hillje on the north bound lane of 59 by the 441 overpass that sells Kolaches in the morning and did the original Kolache baking at Praseks with Betty Joe Prasek) As far as Jerky, I belive Jr's is the best, just try the bohemian garlic jerky and I bet you will agree. Buccee's jerky just does not come close to comparing with Jr's and Praseks. Mikeska's has better Jerky than Buccee's but the BBQ is Mikeska's is definitly not as good as Mustang Creek or Cecil's as we call it. (By the way, the hottie that is always at the register is Cecil's daughter) I know it was mentioned, but if you havn't been there, Greek Bros is just a mile or so north on 71 from 59. Definiatly worth the stop if you have time for a nice supper. Food is outstanding and if you can stay, Thursday thru Saturday Greeks has pretty good lineup of entertainers that include many of the Texas country singers. The Firehouse grill across 71 and down a block to the north and has good food too although I would not put on the same level as Greeks. In Pierce, the Pierce Cafe that was mentioned has good crawfish when in season. Pinchers also has good crawfish as well as good gumbo and etoufee although I think Pinchers is a little high for the amount of food you get. Someone also mentioned Country Pride in EC. The BBQ there is good but the restraunt is not kept up very well. As far as having Sausage made, etc. or picking up some ribeyes for the grill at camp, Janiks in El Campo right next to Speedy stop Also on 71 about 5 or so blocks north of Greeks is very good. Not the same as the smokehouse around Halletsville, Janik in EC is with an I not and E. It is however the same as the one on 90A in Eagle Lake.


----------



## Leemo (Nov 16, 2006)

I don't eat at any of those places,.............Leemo waits till he get's to camp, best dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm cook there is!


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

Blue Water Breaux said:


> I would say they USED to have some of the best bbq around...now, they've become a lil proud and IMO the quality of the food has fallen and the prices have gone up, esp for the portions. Mustang Creek blows them out of the water, not even a chance. Jr's beats the hell out of praseks too. same thing happened to praseks, esp when they took out the orange dreamcicle drink machine. **** those things were good. kept refilling before we'd leave!


I agree, Hinze's went up on their already high prices. I worked there when I was in high school so I got my fair share of BBQ. Jr's is great. My relatives own it. They have the best jerky and sausage I've ever had. They're the only place I'll get my deer processed. Mustang creek is a down home type place that is also very good. NEVER stop at Mikeska's! Terrible!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FREON (Jun 14, 2005)

Leemo said:


> I don't eat at any of those places,.............Leemo waits till he get's to camp, best dammmmmmmmmmmmmmm cook there is!


 tale da truth Leemo...itz cuz nun of dem plasiz takez food stampz


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I have to agree with all suggestions made here. Just give'm all a try and decide for yourself. 

Now on a different note! Lee's bbqed, corn filled, **** on the pit is the shizznit fo sho!!


----------



## Big Mike M (May 29, 2007)

Pocampo said:


> OK Folks, thanks for the comments on the food options. I have been traveling down 59 for 22 years now, going to various outdoor recreational venues - fishing cabins, hunting camps, and large and small ranches. I have stopped at each of the places mentioned above, _multiple times each_. Outlined below are my comments on each of the spots, as well as a few comments on places not mentioned:
> 
> I to have eaten at the places over the last 16 years headed to the deer lease. Here are my opinions.
> 
> ...


----------



## artys_only (Mar 29, 2005)

*JR . wharton*

JR pulled pork samie . filets are awsome ,ribyes great not a packed as the place down the road . just my .02


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Mustangs, end of thread!!!


----------



## waterwolf (Mar 6, 2005)

*BEANS...did you say beans?*

MUSTANGS CREEK......I stopped there one time and this old man was standing in line with a 20qt alum pot,which i thought was strange? When it was his time to order he handed the girl his pot and she filled it half full of beans,,,he paid and was on his way...thought that was pretty cool after i figured out what he was there for....the BBQ sandwich is bad to the bone and so are the women of Mustang Creek...going Friday for lunch...Falfurious for a dove hunt....


----------



## hunt2442 (May 7, 2008)

Mcmillans


----------



## bwebster (Dec 7, 2006)

Junior's - chicken fajita sausage, duck and crawfish sausage too. if you see them bringing anything out that was just baked, better grab that also (last time was cream cheese pound cake, unbelievable)

sliced beef w pickles and onions, no sauce


----------



## listos? (Aug 22, 2006)

One Bohemian from Mustang Creek to go please...


----------



## blackhogdog (Jul 20, 2009)

Elders country store in downtown Beeville, its not ruined by location on us 59 and the owners are still behind the counter and in the back cooking, they have been on the eyes of texas and texas country reporter and texas monthly, bar b que plate like it posed to bee!!!! Rest of the places in beaverville are SOS!!!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Mustang Creek, McMillians BBQ and a little Mexican food place in Beeville called El Jardins that I really like. It's not big but the food is sure good.

Janik's meat market in El Campo has the best cuts of meat in that area and their prices are very good.

TH


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

El Jardin in Beeville for a great Breakfast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckbuddy (Sep 1, 2008)

Trouthunter said:


> Mustang Creek, McMillians BBQ and a little Mexican food place in Beeville called El Jardins that I really like. It's not big but the food is sure good.
> 
> Janik's meat market in El Campo has the best cuts of meat in that area and their prices are very good.
> 
> TH


X2 - YOU'RE ON THE RIGHT ROAD!!! TROUTHUNTER!!!!:rotfl:


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

I left Houston yesterday around 4 craving a BBQ sandwich. After passing every other place mentioned on this thread, Mustang Creek appeared on the horizon. I got excited. When I didn't see any cars in the parking lot, I got nervous. It was closed. Ended up with a 10 piece McNuggets at the McDonalds in Victoria. What a letdown. I'll have to try again on a different day.


----------



## nasakid (May 21, 2004)

I read the thread pretty fast, but I didn't see mention of either of these 2 if you have time to sit down for a meal:

1) Pinchers - homemade bread buns on the poboys and HBs and good cajun food. Tasty stuff.

2) Greek Brothers in El Campo - mmmmm Ribeye and garlic mashed taters.

I'm gonna have to check out Mustang Creek. Didn't know about that place.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Pinchers was one of my favorite places to eat while it was still located across the street from Greek Brothers. Since they moved out on 59 the quality/quantity has suffered a good deal so we don't frequent the place these days. Shame because the owners are good friends of mine but such is life.

Greeks is good and I didn't include it due to it being more of a night spot for eating and playing than for lunch, though they do serve lunch. $$$ and slow service is the problem with Greeks for folks passing through in a hurry to get where they're going.

TH


----------



## turbosdad (Oct 31, 2008)

We live on the south side, Clear Lake and often leave out 35 to avoid the Houston 59 traffic.

K2 Steakhouse on a Friday or Saturday night. Friday night in the fall you can watch the local Bay City Blackcats' football game. Friday night lights after a 16 ouncer, with salad and bread bar. Doesnt get any better than that.

Then you can cut over to 59 or 77


----------



## sotol buster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lat22 said:


> I left Houston yesterday around 4 craving a BBQ sandwich. After passing every other place mentioned on this thread, Mustang Creek appeared on the horizon. I got excited. When I didn't see any cars in the parking lot, I got nervous. It was closed. Ended up with a 10 piece McNuggets at the McDonalds in Victoria. What a letdown. I'll have to try again on a different day.


You should win an award for the saddest story on the thread. Mc donald's=yuck.


----------



## WhyKnot (Sep 13, 2009)

BUC-EES is great(especially the hottie a the tobacco counter......you know who you are! *wink* * wink*), but Mikeska's BBQ Rocks!


----------



## Rojo Runner (Mar 21, 2006)

Jr.'s for jerky/sandwich/cream cheese cake/deer processing/etc.

Mustang Creek for BBQ

Bucees for ice


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*Best Places to Eat on US 59 South - - UPDATE*

The list above and the related opinions for "good eats" on US 59 South are accurate and helpful to those who are hungry - especially those with a laptop or iPad and who like to surf 2Cool while heading south.

A few updates are in order:
- *Buc-ces* (Wharton): They no longer have $.99 bags of ice...too bad.
- *Liberty Cafe* (Freer): Liberty burned to the ground. But will reopen soon...let's hope the food is as good as before. 
-* Jr's* (beyond Wharton): They too went up on their price for ice.
-* Mustang Creek BBQ*: Some of the eye-candy has moved on, but it's still worth the stop...even if you only get the banana puddin'.
- *Kings Inn* (Rivera): While not actually on US 59, it is on the way to great hintin' and fishin'. Last week, on my way to an awesome fishing trip in Port Mansfield, we stopped at Kings Inn for an early dinner. Kings Inn did not disappoint. Two of us ordered the avacado salad, fried shrimp, fried fish, onion rings, and an extra helping of their world famous tartar sauce. We were stuffed, but very happy.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

Juniors


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Most of yall are passing up the real BBQ spot... Again McMillians in Fannin. You have to be careful or you will miss it. Dont look for plates and silverware just paper plates and plastic but by far biggest portions and best Q


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pocampo said:


> - *Liberty Cafe* (Freer): Liberty burned to the ground. But will reopen soon...let's hope the food is as good as before.


This one broke my heart last season. I toughed it out from Encinal after coming across from Mexico. Pulled up to my "Favorite" restauraunt and was like a deer in the headlights.
Hope they get it opened back up, That was some Good Grub.

Edit: I did find a dang good new mexican restaurant in Tilden, Though.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> for you Jr's fans.. try their peppered turkey jerky... that stuff is moist and good... can't ever get enough when I stop by..
> 
> Liberty cafe had good quail last time I ate there


You are a queer inner looper if you eat turkey jerky! :slimer:


----------



## Chuckwagon (Aug 30, 2006)

yazoomike said:


> Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise.


This ^^^


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> OK if your request is for real you must try McMillians BBQ in Fannin. It is the second best BBQ in the state (to mine). It is a little red building in Fannin because the new 59 now goes around it. You must exit at Fannin to find it. Run by a black man who ships BBQ all over the world. No signs nothing, very small place that you wouldnt normally stop at. Tell Mr. Mac that Charlie sent you (Tiki Mayor). He knows me. You wont reget it.
> 
> Charlie





FREON said:


> Mustang Creek and/or McMillans.....Nuff said


Mac's for sure. Mustang Creek is a close 2nd.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Praseks, best jalapeño sausage cheese bread! if you are in the looking for BBQ, McMillan's BBQ in Fannin has excellent BBQ.


----------



## coogerpop (Sep 3, 2009)

BALZTOWAL said:


> BUCEES


We still stop at Praseks for their turkey jerky but Bucees for our sandwiches...they are great.....


----------



## Big_lou (Mar 12, 2012)

Liberty Cafe in Freer is one of my favorites


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Charlie-
Being of the elder generation you may not see the real benefit to stopping at Mustang Creek and enjoying more than just the BBQ. You see, part of the enjoyment of the trip - or the stop - is to enjoy the sights along the way. I've been to McMillan's at least a dozen times, and yes, his Q is good. But he's got NOTHING to look at except a few dollar bills stapled to the wall. His place is dark and dingy, with poor light, a bad floor, and weak A/C. If you sit at his new tables outside, the flys will run you off. 
Mustang Creek on the other hand, not only has great BBQ at a good price...but the "workers" in there are awesome..!! Best collection of workers along all of US 59. Truth be told, I've seen members of the Prasek family at Mustang Creek more than once. I know them personally, and they just smile when I catch them eating there. 

Po


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You are a queer inner looper if you eat turkey jerky! :slimer:


you're right. I suggest you eat beef jerky only.. about 25 pounds of it all at once, then go jump off from the middle of the corpus christi causeway heading to kings inn for fried shrimp :biggrin:


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> you're right. I suggest you eat beef jerky only.. about 25 pounds of it all at once, then go jump off from the middle of the corpus christi causeway heading to kings inn for fried shrimp :biggrin:


Will you buy me 25 lbs??? :cheers:


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

procampo

You may be correct regarding the older generation. I dont really worry about the workers I worry about the product. But old folks really dont mind good "eye candy" either. I will have to check Mustang creek out one of these days.. If I can find it..Ha


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

Big_lou said:


> Liberty Cafe in Freer is one of my favorites


It burned down I do believe. Arson was what I heard.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Will you buy me 25 lbs??? :cheers:


sell one of your boats since you don't have one that can do it all


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> sell one of your boats since you don't have one that can do it all


You mean a tweener like the Desperado fish-n-ski???


----------



## Lat22 (Apr 7, 2005)

Mustang Creek is never open when I drive by. Now I exit 185 in Victoria and drive the 2 miles to the Texas Drive Inn. If you're a fan of fried gizzards, you have to try them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Is Mustang creek the lil place on the right going south past Hilje ? Yellow sign with red writing. If it is its never open


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

CHARLIE said:


> Is Mustang creek the lil place on the right going south past Hilje ? Yellow sign with red writing. If it is its never open


yes and I agree. They don't want to sell bbq anymore it seems like.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Haute Pursuit said:


> You mean a tweener like the Desperado fish-n-ski???


no, one like the Desperado than can run through spit like a real tunnel boat, cross open bay dry and comfy like a v bow boat, and handle the light days offshore like a mid length 35' or less pursuit.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Beeville, there is a little hole in the wall mexican place called el toro or something. In the middle of town on 59 across from the gas station.

Best re fried beans I have ever had in my life. Huge breakfast burritos that are less than 2 bucks.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> no, one like the Desperado than can run through spit like a real tunnel boat, cross open bay dry and comfy like a v bow boat, and handle the light days offshore like a mid length 35' or less pursuit.


LMAO... a Sunday Beach barge!


----------



## Slick8 (Jun 28, 2010)

Mustang Creek Bar B Q is hard to beat out of Louise. 
Jrs. just south of Wharton for Jerky, Summer Sausage and Link. It has an added benefit of being across the road from Carols Gun Shop.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Mexican food , well Ok Jalisco in Beeville.


----------



## 4thbreak (May 20, 2005)

Juniors for me. Praseks has gotten too big and trendy. Not to mention I was not please with the quality last time in there. Juniors has never let me down, great processing as well.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

*New Update*

OK folks...for those of you that were depressed by the news of the fire and destruction of Liberty Cafe --- I have great news for you: Liberty Cafe just recently completed their reconstruction job, hired several new staff members (not quite like the Mustang Creek girls) and are now open for business..!! Food quality is great and they kept their prices the same.

Good news for all those who eat in Freer.

Po


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I live in El Campo so I might be biased. My absolute favorite is Country Pride BBQ. They catered out wedding and have outstanding BBQ. My only complaint is thier catered steaks, they use thier pork rib rub on them


----------



## Bukkskin (Oct 21, 2009)

Pocampo said:


> OK folks...for those of you that were depressed by the news of the fire and destruction of Liberty Cafe --- I have great news for you: Liberty Cafe just recently completed their reconstruction job, hired several new staff members (not quite like the Mustang Creek girls) and are now open for business..!! Food quality is great and they kept their prices the same.
> 
> Good news for all those who eat in Freer.
> 
> Po


:dance: Did they rebuild at the same location? Thanks for the heads-up Pocampo.


----------



## Pocampo (Aug 20, 2009)

Yes same site, next to that little old pump jack.
Man, that thing has been pumping for years.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

Hinze BBQ in Wharton. Pecan wood smoked. MMMMMMMM! GOOOOOD!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Where exactly is Kings Inn?


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

On Baffin Bay, about 15 milrs off 77, past Riviera


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> On Baffin Bay, about 15 milrs off 77, past Riviera


Ah no. You turn on FM 628 after you have gone through Ricardo but it's well before you get to Riviera.

Over priced in my opinion but the tartar sauce is good and their shrimp rock.

Charlie, Mustang Creek BBQ is open is open Wednesday through Sunday...if I remember right.

TH


----------



## sabiki (Aug 21, 2005)

*locals opinion!!*

lived in wharton all my life, except for the 5 or 6 years at good ole TAMU!!

best places down here:

#1-- jrs texas smokehouse has everyone beat right now- nice little store, dont have to wait for anything, VERY GOOD BBQ, GREAT processing for deer,-- and price is rite on everything. (one of my pet peaves is standing in line or looking for a place to park)

#2-- Bucees is nice, just never been crazy about their food, but ok if your just getting gas and ice.

#3 -- praseks-- again, hate standing in line and looking for parkin spot, but BBQ is ok at best, kolaches fair.

HINZES BBQ prob best place to "sit down" and eat, but not for those who are in a hurry-- kinda pricey, too.


----------

